# supra TT aerotop



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

hi all, havint posted here much since buying my new toyota, been polishing away :detailer:

pics for you , enjoy


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Gorgeous!! paint work looks awesome. Top work!!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning car mate, on my "to own" list


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

love it.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

The Supra is also my 'to own' list, standard ones that are also in good condition are getting very rare and only going up in value and aerotop Supra's are like gold dust, to get one as good as that can't have been simple.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Love it. I :argie: Toyota!!


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

Used to own a TT Supra, always wanted an aerotop but could never find one in a great standard condition. This looks stunning. Totally, totally jealous!


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks lovely, and those alloys suit


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Perfect.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks for the great comments everyone, theyre a very good car and would recommend to anyone


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

Stunning car!!:thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Always like these not into the Jap but would love one of these :argie::argie:
And *DON'T* take the spoiler off and go for the carbon fibre junk thats out there I like the shape and the curve of the spoiler


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

lol, dont worry im not, i like the original look of the mk4 myself also 


STEALTH K3 said:


> Always like these not into the Jap but would love one of these :argie::argie:
> And *DON'T* take the spoiler off and go for the carbon fibre junk thats out there I like the shape and the curve of the spoiler


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

supraGZaerotop said:


> lol, dont worry im not, i like the original look of the mk4 myself also


Were you looking for long for that one quite often use to look for them but there was none that suited me a nice set off BBS splits or something similar and that would be enough for me if I was to mod it in any way


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Absolutely lovely Supra, almost exactly how i would have one. Always fancied one too. The TTE Grandstand's look lovely on it. Had them on my GS300 Sport.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks, yeah they do suit it, i see your avatar is an mr2 gti, i had 2 gti, j plate and k plate, both 158bhp gti versions, lovely cars they are.


rtjc said:


> Absolutely lovely Supra, almost exactly how i would have one. Always fancied one too. The TTE Grandstand's look lovely on it. Had them on my GS300 Sport.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

got to be honest no, i bought my first aero TT in 2008, theres pics of it in my older posts, very simliar but gold rims(rare rims from japan they were to). i sold that in jan 2010  met the missus, now bought house with garage and basically one day i was just looking thru pistonheads and up popped this gz aero tt, and sort of played with the idea of having another one, missus said go for it, so i did. that was a year ago. glad i did, its a nice car, with some nice extras. the wheels were on it when i got it, the fella who had it before me had it for 5 years and spent tons on it, he done all the interior and the wheels brand new from lexus, done the pump and iridium plugs, fcd, dump valve, few bits and bobs so it can safely run 400bhp, it came out of japan with a very nice veilside exhaust. glad i got it when i did really, havint seen another one for sale since! not a red one anyway, always had a soft spot for a waxed to the maxed red car  couple of silver ones ebay now pushing £7000-£10000


STEALTH K3 said:


> Were you looking for long for that one quite often use to look for them but there was none that suited me a nice set off BBS splits or something similar and that would be enough for me if I was to mod it in any way


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

supraGZaerotop said:


> thanks, yeah they do suit it, i see your avatar is an mr2 gti, i had 2 gti, j plate and k plate, both 158bhp gti versions, lovely cars they are.


It's a G Limited T-Bar, similar obviously just differ in spec. Fitted full UK leather a few years back though. Makes a nice difference. Never understood why the Japanese models never had full leather


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice in Deed


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

nice car mate , where in south wales are you . mine is a silver TT


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Stunning, nice to see without the dreaded yellowing light's


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

k9vnd said:


> Stunning, nice to see without the dreaded yellowing light's


They may even be UK model glass lights given how much he looks after that! (are they?)


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

not sure, maybe they just prefer cloth seats, my mr2's both had full leather and the 6 speaker sound system prologic is it? from factory, bass box behind seat if i remember.


rtjc said:


> It's a G Limited T-Bar, similar obviously just differ in spec. Fitted full UK leather a few years back though. Makes a nice difference. Never understood why the Japanese models never had full leather


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

pontypridd area, thought i hadint seen your car about, dont go over swansea much, how you TT treating you


PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> nice car mate , where in south wales are you . mine is a silver TT


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

hi , yeah, reason why is because it been fitted with brandnew uk spec glass headlamps


k9vnd said:


> Stunning, nice to see without the dreaded yellowing light's


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

yip 


rtjc said:


> They may even be UK model glass lights given how much he looks after that! (are they?)


----------



## lanky659 (Feb 20, 2012)

love the car stunning work:thumb:


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Absolutely stunning mate. Will have to keep an eye out for it as im around ponty quite a bit. Great car and great finish


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks


lanky659 said:


> love the car stunning work:thumb:





digitaluk said:


> Absolutely stunning mate. Will have to keep an eye out for it as im around ponty quite a bit. Great car and great finish


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Lovely motor mate. Always cast an eye on Supras from time to time and would only have an aero being a vert man!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ok now but had a missfire before christmas took ages to find it and fix , back running as normal now .


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2012)

mmmmmm supra:argie:


----------



## Grabbing hands (May 5, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice mate


----------



## callumjones (Jun 1, 2016)

Holy thread resurrection! 

After you commented on my thread i seen that you owned a mk4 supra so had to find a photo of it... bit stalkerish i know haha

Stunning car, by far one of my all time favourites


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

callumjones said:


> Holy thread resurrection!
> 
> After you commented on my thread i seen that you owned a mk4 supra so had to find a photo of it... bit stalkerish i know haha
> 
> Stunning car, by far one of my all time favourites


No problem. If i didint want anyone to see my car i would have posted pics. Yeah the mkiv is a special car. Love them


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Always wanted an aero top, but also wanted a manual. Real shame they never done a RHS manual version.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

Kev.O said:


> Always wanted an aero top, but also wanted a manual. Real shame they never done a RHS manual version.


Correct . the auto is nice mind. Goes like ****


----------

